# Giant Rooftop Flying Crank Ghost



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

I finally finished my how-to writeup for my FCG. It's big enough to be roof mounted and has more of a Scooby-Doo ghost look to it than most. Please check it out and let me know what you think:

http://www.modd3d.com/articles/media/2/20071113-scott-style-flying-crank-ghost.jpg


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Not sure if you are writing up a how to or just showing the picture. All I can see is the picture. It looks great though.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

yeah, got the picture, but no how-to.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

You can get to the tut here: http://www.modd3d.com/articles/item/rooftop-flying-crank-ghost---part-1


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

Oops, I guess I pasted the wrong link. Sorry about that. Like Cassie7 said:

http://www.modd3d.com/articles/item/rooftop-flying-crank-ghost---part-1


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice video. After seeing the mechanics in your vid and the pics in your how to the FCG finally makes sense to me. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Neat take on it. Thanks for the show and tell.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Now that rocks. Nothing says Halloween House like a big ol' Scooby ghost flying over the roof. I imagine a real strong wind would ruin your whole day but if you know it's not going to be gusty, that's one's better than a skylight.


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

I watched the weather report veeeery carefully that week. A slight breeze made it look even more ghostly, but the howmanyever mph winds we had last week would have probably torn it to shreds. I'm glad I took it down when I did.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

NICE how to


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Thank you for posting this. I agree with joker. 

This made it easier to understand the how to and I think I can put something like this together on a pedestal in front on my house next year. On wheels of course so I can keep it out of harms way. In other words, away from teenagers.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looks cool floating up there...good job


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I dig it! Too bad the steetlights BEHIND my house would illuminate the rig. I tried putting my FCG up on the roof and you can clearly see everything. Ruins the illusion big time.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Awesome! I love the Scooby Doo look.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow. You make it look so easy. Great stuff.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

awww! Its so cute!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

very nice looking!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

the video looks great, nice how-to also. Reminds me of a Charlie Brown ghost....minus all the extra holes !!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Great job on the How-To. The ghost looks really good up there!


----------

